# Something that makes you sit back and smile.



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Today, is my birthday. I am officially older than dirt. However, I got the best birthday present. I got a text, at 12:10 this morning from my daughter. She is an OB/GYN in a neighboring city. She delivered the first baby of my birthday. Makes me want to do handsprings up and down the hallway. Is that cool or what???


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, @Taxman!!! 🍓🍰☕


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday! 😃


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Taxman!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, to answer your thread title, sitting back and reading YOUR stories makes me smile!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

Happy birthday Taxman. Always enjoy reading your posts. Posted this in my introduction this morning


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy birthday!😊


----------

